# wifi tether



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

What is everyone doing to tether on 1.9.16.1?


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just started having issues with wifi tether, so today I went to the market and found wifi tethering and barnacle. I have always had issues of the tethering stopping for no reason, but the "wifi tethering" app worked great today.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

This SHOULD work: http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

If i get a chance down the line I want to get true Infrastructure Mode going on MIUI.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried those, must be an issue on my end

EDIT: just got the one from code.google to connect finally!


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

What is the difference between app and say open garden wifi or barnacle? And is their a stock app that MIUI is supposed to have on the ROM itself that has the ability to tether? I noticed after I updated from MIUI 1.9.9 to 1.9.16.1 the app Mynet.apk was missing and if I am not mistaking that was the app for tethering.


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

"irish said:


> What is the difference between app and say open garden wifi or barnacle? And is their a stock app that MIUI is supposed to have on the ROM itself that has the ability to tether? I noticed after I updated from MIUI 1.9.9 to 1.9.16.1 the app Mynet.apk was missing and if I am not mistaking that was the app for tethering.


Open garden sends to be from the same people that do wifi tether. The interface seems very similar. Wifi tether worked for me but it was never consistant and would loose connection. Barnacle is working and so is open garden, but that is just me. All do the same thing. Mynet is missing for me too and was the Verizon charged app for tethering.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

There is no stock tethering app for miui-gb as of yet but the link dxc posted works fine

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Mynet was deliberately removed since it wasnt working


----------



## travisn000 (Sep 29, 2011)

as_daylight_dies said:


> There is no stock tethering app for miui-gb as of yet but the link dxc posted works fine
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


What version and setting are you using? I have used this successfully with other ROMs in the past, but cannot seem to get it to work in MIUI.. I'm using latest versions of MIUI on both my DX and NookColor.. they appear to create the network just fine (either end shows the connection to the other), but the browser cannot resolve any webpages.

EDIT: NVM.. got it to work.


----------

